

Polar Researchers are four meters from drilling down into the Lake Vostok - watson
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&prev=search&sl=da&u=http://politiken.dk/viden/ECE2520050/polarforskere-er-fire-meter-fra-at-bore-sig-ned-i-ukendt-verden/&sandbox=0&usg=ALkJrhjzg2bEz_MqWL9-hMDjlX_MhSJtbA

======
gus_massa
This is the original title, but I'd like to have more information in the
titles. What about

"Polar Researchers are four meters from drilling down into the Lake Vostok"

I still don't understand the difference between the current expedition and the
2012 expedition. From:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Vostok#Research](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Vostok#Research)

> _By plan, the following summer, the team was to drill down again to take a
> sample of that ice and analyze it. The Russians resumed drilling into the
> lake in January 2012 and reached the upper surface of the water on 6
> February 2012._

Are they planning to extract liquid water now? (I think that not.) Are they
going to extract a new frozen sample of the water in the lake?

~~~
dang
Thanks. Title changed from "Polar researchers 4 meters from drilling down into
unknown world".

------
watson
I'm sorry about that this needs to be translated - This is from the Danish
newspaper Politiken. I tried to find a source in English, but since this is so
new I guess it's just not picked up yet

------
IndianAstronaut
I thought they were already there and the Russians somewhat fucked up by
contaminating the lake with drill coolant.

~~~
phront
this is a second try

[https://translate.google.ru/translate?hl=ru&sl=auto&tl=en&u=...](https://translate.google.ru/translate?hl=ru&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fitar-
tass.com%2Fspb-news%2F1701298)

